# Missouri Duck Guides



## coach144 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, first time posting something so hope I do this right.  Just looking for some recommendations of guides to use in Missouri.  First hand knowledge would be great.  Thanks and look forward to the info.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Oct 6, 2011)

PM levi5002 I think he guides for snow geese up that way, but I know he could point you in the right direction and won't stear you wrong.


----------



## coach144 (Oct 6, 2011)

ok, thanks man.


----------



## Gobblender (Oct 6, 2011)

bustinbeaks out of Poplar bluff. great times and full straps


----------



## gaduckkiller (Oct 7, 2011)

bustin beaks is horrible. hunted with them on 2 trips. first trip was great. the second ryan was the biggest jerk you could ever meet and could care less if we even killed any ducks. dont waste your money going.


----------



## ngaduck (Oct 7, 2011)

gaduckkiller said:


> bustin beaks is horrible. hunted with them on 2 trips. first trip was great. the second ryan was the biggest jerk you could ever meet and could care less if we even killed any ducks. dont waste your money going.



2 years ago, I would have defended Ryan. The last few times that we hunted with them was less than spectacular. I will not be going back with them again.


----------



## coach144 (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks ga & nga, that's the advice i'm lookin for.


----------



## tgw925 (Oct 8, 2011)

IYF Outfitters in Southeast Missouri is the way to go! Hunted with them for the past 6 years and have never been dissatisfied. Great lodging along with many awesome setups allowing versatile hunting. Birds are never pressured and your guaranteed a great time. I'm here in SEMO now brushing up new blinds and checking out the new ground. Birds are starting to show up already. If you want more info pm me.


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 8, 2011)

*iyfoutfitters.com*



tgw925 said:


> IYF Outfitters in Southeast Missouri is the way to go! Hunted with them for the past 6 years and have never been dissatisfied. Great lodging along with many awesome setups allowing versatile hunting. Birds are never pressured and your guaranteed a great time. I'm here in SEMO now brushing up new blinds and checking out the new ground. Birds are starting to show up already. If you want more info pm me.



x2! Book a hunt with Perry May with iyfoutfitters. You will not be dissapounted one bit. He has the best land in the area. If you wanna kill ducks and be treated right he is the man to call


----------



## coach144 (Oct 8, 2011)

great info thanks, think i remember reading good things about him last year on a thread.


----------



## Gobble Head (Oct 8, 2011)

Hunted with Bustin Beaks for several years.  They are by far the hardest working group of guys you will meet.  As a whole the most consistent outfitter I have hunted with.


----------



## nrohrbach (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd recommend Scott Robinson with Scott Robinson's Waterfowl Specialists, hands down a true pro from every aspect. Known him for several years, I'll be hunting with him soon, been working on a trip for late Nov, early Dec. Wouldn't go wrong with Scott.


----------



## BigSam (Oct 10, 2011)

*The best SEMO has to offer*

Hands down if you want some of the best Duck hunting MO has to offer you want to get in touch with Shane Garner in advance MO Ive been hunting with him the last 5 years several times each season and have never been let down you can look at his rates at www.semooutfitters.com


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Oct 10, 2011)

Perry May with IYF Outfitters hands down. I think he's running some kind of special if you hunt so many days you get a free all inclusive two day snow goose hunt during the conservation order season in Feb!  IYFOutfitters.com.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 10, 2011)

I hunted with Bustin Beaks last year. I ran into some Gon'ers up there, come to think of it. Ryan came off as sarcastic and passive-aggressive. He continually criticized of one his guides in front of everyone, and I didn't like that. To be fair, though, they did find ducks.

I have heard good things about Hunter Johnson's guiding service called Locked Wings & Labs. He is in South East Mo, too.


----------



## SCW920 (Oct 11, 2011)

X2 with Perry May at IYFoutfitters. Hunted with him several days last year during icy conditions. He did everything it took to make sure we had open water to hunt. One of, if not the best guide i have ever hunted with. Super friendly and laid back guy. Highly recommended.


----------



## KlineWhitley2054 (Oct 11, 2011)

Perry May really cares about his hunters. You will be treated like you are family. He cares about putting you on ducks and makes sure that you enjoy each hunt. Highly recommended Perry May at iyfoutfitters.com. The rates are great and the hunting is amazing


----------



## coach144 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks again guys for all the advice, keep it coming.


----------



## KlineWhitley2054 (Oct 11, 2011)

if you are looking for something to do at night while in missouri then check these guys out http://www.goinggigging.com/

i went hunting with some other people two years ago and went gigging one night with these guys. They talked me into going with Perry May at IYF last year, and that's the way i will continue to go


----------



## KlineWhitley2054 (Oct 11, 2011)

if you are looking for something to do at night while in missouri then check these guys out http://www.goinggigging.com/

i went hunting with some other people two years ago and went gigging one night with these guys. They talked me into going with Perry May at IYF last year, and that's the way i will continue to go


----------



## SmokinBirds (Oct 12, 2011)

jdgator said:


> I hunted with Bustin Beaks last year. I ran into some Gon'ers up there, come to think of it. Ryan came off as sarcastic and passive-aggressive. He continually criticized of one his guides in front of everyone, and I didn't like that. To be fair, though, they did find ducks.
> 
> I have heard good things about Hunter Johnson's guiding service called Locked Wings & Labs. He is in South East Mo, too.[/QUOte
> 
> ...


----------



## trophyslayer (Sep 20, 2012)

tgw925 said:


> IYF Outfitters in Southeast Missouri is the way to go! Hunted with them for the past 6 years and have never been dissatisfied. Great lodging along with many awesome setups allowing versatile hunting. Birds are never pressured and your guaranteed a great time. I'm here in SEMO now brushing up new blinds and checking out the new ground. Birds are starting to show up already. If you want more info pm me.



just booked my december hunts with em'... hope to see you wilson boys there. ready to smoke some greenheads and sprigs.... and a banded widgeon and a black duck and a few gads and one shoveler (cuz they look funny) and a snow and a speck and 2 green wings. Pretty standard expectations right? lol


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 21, 2012)

We'll be there!  And yeah, thats not too far off from what you'll see!  I can't wait.  I have a really good feeling about this season.  



trophyslayer said:


> just booked my december hunts with em'... hope to see you wilson boys there. ready to smoke some greenheads and sprigs.... and a banded widgeon and a black duck and a few gads and one shoveler (cuz they look funny) and a snow and a speck and 2 green wings. Pretty standard expectations right? lol


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 21, 2012)

*IYF Outfitters in Southeast Missouri *thats your best bet for ducks. Great group of guys.

stay away from Scott "waterfowl specialist" Robinson....

if ya want to shoot snows in the spring then shoot me a 
pm


----------



## sasmojoe (Sep 21, 2012)

*missouri guides*

If money is no object, I would go with "Habitat Flats", they are pricey though.


----------



## Ytails (Sep 26, 2012)

sasmojoe said:


> If money is no object, I would go with "Habitat Flats", they are pricey though.



That's by far the best place in Missouri!!!


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ytails said:


> That's by far the best place in Missouri!!!



Ira and Tony run a great outfit for sure


----------



## semohntr (Nov 20, 2012)

tgw925 said:


> IYF Outfitters in Southeast Missouri is the way to go! Hunted with them for the past 6 years and have never been dissatisfied. Great lodging along with many awesome setups allowing versatile hunting. Birds are never pressured and your guaranteed a great time. I'm here in SEMO now brushing up new blinds and checking out the new ground. Birds are starting to show up already. If you want more info pm me.



Interesting......seeing how last year was the first year in business yet you 've hunted with them for 6 years?


----------



## semohntr (Nov 20, 2012)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> Perry May with IYF Outfitters hands down. I think he's running some kind of special if you hunt so many days you get a free all inclusive two day snow goose hunt during the conservation order season in Feb!  IYFOutfitters.com.



Funny....he doesnt even own snow goose decoys!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 20, 2012)

What about Wildfowl adventures?  Are they still guiding?  Weve had a couple of good hunts with those guys.  As far as bustin beaks goes,  we enjoyed ourselves the last couple of times we went with them.  I do have to say i dont like ryans dog though.


----------



## tgw925 (Nov 22, 2012)

semohntr said:


> Interesting......seeing how last year was the first year in business yet you 've hunted with them for 6 years?



Last year was the first year he became "public."


----------

